# Small concern about my newly bought budgie



## Sivackshan (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I got a new budgie 5 days ago. Since day 2 I've noticed during preening my budgie kanna seems to pull small feathers along the way.. should this be something concerning? or is this something normal? My brother and I talk to it everyday, it eats normally around us, I talk to it all the time, I spend more than half my day with it (since ive got nothing to do till university starts). I put on soft music to keep it calm.. I've seen it touch its toys today but not fully play with them. A little worried here. Before I forget I also see kanna pull out single white feathers every morning, but just 1. I cant seem to think its bored because I am there talking with kanna and hum along to the music. Bob my head to the beat as well as sway my body. I really hope someone could help me out!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies lose the soft undercoat (downy white feathers) regularly the same way people shed hair on a regular basis. 
This is nothing to be concerned about.

Budgies molt as well -- generally a couple times a year where you will notice the loss of the larger colored feathers as well as the smaller white feathers. 
This is similar to what people call a dog "blowing its coat" which is a very heavy shedding that takes place a couple times a year.

Please read the following links:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/104927-miserable-molting.html*


----------

